# are these subs any good



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

i have got the dali ikon 6 mk2 speakers for fronts
dali vokal centre
dali zensor 7 as rears
dali zensor 1 as additional rears
and 4 dali alteco c1 atmos modules
a denon 4300 amp
a crown xls 1002 power amp
blue jeans speaker cable

can any body tell me if the BIC Formula F-12 if i was to use 4 of them
would they work great with the zensor and would they sound fantastic with blockbusters action movies with it give me very deep bass would it shake the walls would it be good with music i will be using mini dsp 2x4


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You can’t expect “fantastic” performance from a $200 sub. Adding more of them only makes it sound louder, not better.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## dickfantastic (Aug 10, 2017)

I wouldn't make an $800 mistake, I'd at least go with that HSU you were debating. Going to be way better in the end, because say someday down the road you want to add more. You're kinda tapped out with the BIC's at that point. 

Telling you though, check out Power Sound Audio. Pretty sure they have offerings that compete at the price of that HSU and they do have a better, more modern amp.


----------

